# Yao Ming and his girlfriend at Oly Closing cermony



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

Yao Ming and his girlfriend showed in public.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

More over here.

http://2004.sina.com.cn/photo_zt/1963/index.shtml


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Did anyone see Craig Sager interviewing Yao at the closing ceremonies last night? Yao spit on on Sager's shirt and stopped in the middle of the interview to wipe it off and apologize. It was funny.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Did anyone see Craig Sager interviewing Yao at the closing ceremonies last night? Yao spit on on Sager's shirt and stopped in the middle of the interview to wipe it off and apologize. It was funny.


Was it intentional?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Was it intentional?


If it was intentional do you think he would have wiped it off an apologized?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> If it was intentional do you think he would have wiped it off an apologized?


I should start including more winks and smilies in my messages.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

lol yaos girl looks kinda manly.....:shy:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

:drool: shes cute


----------



## Alibaba (Feb 17, 2003)

She looks bad in these pictures, but amazingly, she actually looks good in a ponytail. 

Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to try to put a pic...:sigh:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> lol yaos girl looks kinda manly.....:shy:





DOesn't she play ball also? How tall is she?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep she should be in the Women's national team, she should be like 6'4" or something, I can't remember.

Hey welcome back to the forum, you haven't been around for awhile!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

She's a man, baby! A man!!!


Just kidin, she's not that bad


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

how tall will their babies be,i wonder?:uhoh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

JESUS YAO!!!!! ughh... she's hideous... What are you thinking Yao! You're rich!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> JESUS YAO!!!!! ughh... she's hideous... What are you thinking Yao! You're rich!


in fact as far as i know,she just ignored and turned her back to yao before Yao got rich.acorrding to what Yao said,once Yao saw her and wanted to speak to her,she burst out"don't u have anything else to do expect fooling around,dude?"then walked away.:sour:


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> JESUS YAO!!!!! ughh... she's hideous... What are you thinking Yao! You're rich!


Yao is damn rich, so what?
Yao is damn smart that he wouldn't use his money to buy pretty girls like others do


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

NOt bad at all..And she is tall too...Congrats Yao


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Maybe I just don't like the I look like a little 13 year old boy look


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kisstherim</b>!
> how tall will their babies be,i wonder?:uhoh:


9' 4"


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> JESUS YAO!!!!! ughh... she's hideous... What are you thinking Yao! You're rich!


He was thinking.... I wanted a taller basketball player. He will make more money for me.


----------



## TylerDurdun (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao! Why are you holding your little brother's hand! 

*gag*

But seriously though, i like how the second picture fully illustrates how Yao's head is exactly twice as big as his girl friend's.


----------

